# Need help identifying Stainless, Code 332, #8 switch...



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking for help identifying the manufacturer of this #8 stainless switch, standard guage ties, OAL is 34.5".

Might be HR Trains?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure looks like an aristo, there is an aristo throwbar on it, and the guardrails on the stock rails are bent exactly like the aristo ones. (second gen)



















How did you figure it was a #8?

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

#8 was a guestimate, I since measured the distance between the heels drew it in CAD and it looks like its approximately 9 degrees from the fixed rail. So Aristo 2nd Generation #6 it must be. Was I right thinking Aristo did not make a #8 turn out? 

Thanks 
Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg,

Is the aforementioned #6 the wide radius you mentioned elsewhere? Big Boys are happy therein?

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, if you put a ruler on the frog, you will get pretty darn close to a 1 to 6 ratio...

here is a page on what switches Aristo made






Aristo track & Switches


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





So the #6 is the "gentlest" switch Aristo made in terms of least deviation from straight,.

Big boys are NOT necessarily happy with #6, much better with #8 or #10.... and it's the tender that is the limiting item, as in the prototype. I am talking the USA Trains 1:29 Big Boy, not the MTH 1:32 big boy, nor the Accucraft or Aster products.

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Yours and Ted's info on the Aristo switches is very informative, thanks for sharing your experience Greg. I'll be looking for larger radius SS switches to accommodate USAT's Big Boy pulling 75-100 reefers. I noted Trainli offers an R10, or true 10' radius switch in NPB.

Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there a source for waterproof replacement micro switches for the Aristo #6 turnouts?

Michael


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

While looking at the picture of the Aristo "Throw bars", it will be noted that the examples have started to crack in places. This is a very common occurrence.
"GLX Scale models" have replacements available, which are much improved over the originals. In case anyone is interested.
Fred Mills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fred:

Thanks, it's on my site already, I was one of the early users. Been giving "free advertising" for some time. Main Aristo switch page:





Aristo track & Switches


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com







Michael:

R10 is 10 foot DIAMETER sorry... Train-Li used to carry another line that had larger (higher frog number) switches.... 

And you can find "waterproof" micro switches on eBay and Amazon, but I do not think that they are indeed waterproof. You will want to go to Mouser or DigiKey. I added the contacts to the switch motor, all that wiring underneath is suspect...

The picture below is from a #6 switch, but to be fair, I did leave power on 24/7 and the track got "watered" twice a day.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg,

The Trainli R10 turnout is for 20' diameter or 10' radius applications.

I'm contemplating air motored switches. I'll have to give switch placement some thought.

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael, I do indeed stand corrected, and apologize, somehow seem to have an old page cached.... indeed TrainLi's R numbers are Radius, and I see they have R10 and even R13 switches.

The R10 would be my choice for mainline operation of a big boy, for example passing sidings, and switching off the main to a switching lead for a yard. I have seen the R10 and it is beautiful! (I have a friend here in San Diego that is making a large loop for a big boy)

We are also working on housings for standard Clippard air motors that will incorporate a microswitch to control live frogs. My friend has a nice SLA printer, he's the guy who made my speaker enclosures for the USAT F3's shown on my site.

I'll reach out to you when we get the mechanism working, it will be designed that the long axis of the housing is parallel to the track so no spacing issues as with the ones where they are at right angles. Not sure we want to copy the "swashplate" design.

I assume you have visited this page:





Air Operated Switches


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------

